# mount mal verstehen helfen bitte

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ich bitte um Nachsicht, ich verstehs halt nicht:

Es geht um das einbinden (mount/fstab), das hier zu Problemen führt.

z.B. sda1 ist root und es ist ein leeres /home Verzeichnis angelegt.

sda2 enhält das Verzeichnis "sven" und das sind die home Daten von Sven

sda3 enhält das Verzeichnis "gisela" und das sind die home Daten von Gisela

sobald ich in der fstab die sda2 und sda3 zu /home einbinde, steht hinterher NUR der Inhalt von sda3 drin, sda2 ist verschwunden. Wenn ich nun manuell sda3 entbinde, dann sehe ich plötzlich das Verzeichnis "sven" von sda2 -> warum und wie kann ich das über die fstab das lösen um beide Verzeichnisse zu sehen?

----------

## tazinblack

Kannst Du mal die fstab posten?

----------

## SvenFischer

Klar, nur das die Verzeichnisse hier anderes heissen (sda3 + sdb3), aber egal.

```

core2duo / # cat /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1               /mnt/win        ntfs-3g         force,users,locale=de_DE.utf8   0 0

/dev/sda2               /               ext3            noatime,acl                     1 1

/dev/sda3               /home           ext4            users,exec,suid,noatime         1 2

/dev/sdb3               /home           ext4            users,exec,suid,noatime         1 3

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user                  0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0

tmpfs                   /tmp            tmpfs           size=1200M,mode=1777            0 0

/dev/ipod               /media/ipod     auto            users,noatime,noauto            0 0

/dev/sdb2               /mnt/root2      ext4            noatime                    1 2

```

----------

## tazinblack

Hi, versuch mal folgendes :

- 2 mal /home unzumounten oder zumindest, bis keines der beiden noch gemountet ist.

- Dann legst Du unter /home einen Ordner sven und einen Ordner gisela an.

- Dann änderst Du die fstab so ab, dass Du sda3 nach /home/sven mountest und sdb3 nach /home/gisela.

- Dann beides mounten 

Schlagt mich nicht, wenn ich da nicht ganz aktuell bin, aber zwei FS auf den gleichen Mountpunkt??? Geht sowas?

Also man kann zwar was drüber mounten, aber ich glaub dann ist das, was als letztes auf den Mountpunkt gehängt wurde aktiv.

Aber woher sollte die Kiste denn wissen, wenn Du beides nach /home hängst, wo es neue Dateien hinschieben soll? Nach sda3 oder nach sdb3?

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter!

----------

## Christian99

du hast hier zwei partitionen (sda3 + sdb3) auf den selben mountpunkt (/home) eingehängt, was nicht gehen kann. wenn du das wirklich machen musst, dann musst du unionfs ode aufs verwenden.

In deinen Fall kannst du dir das aber wahrscheinlich sparen und die verzeichnisse /home/sven und /home/gisela anlegen und dann sda3 nach /home/gisela mounten und sdb3 nach /home/sven. du musst dann (oder am besten vorher) den Inhalt von den sven bzw gisela ordnern in das rootverzeichnis der jeweiligen partition kopieren.

----------

## SvenFischer

Gut, dann werde ich die Verzeichnisse in home anlegen um dann getrennt in die zu mounten.

Wichtig

Wenn ich nun meine ca. 600 GB Daten der einen Partition in das Stammverzeichnis verschieben möchte, dann ist sicher der Befehl "mv" mein Freund, da ein "cp -a" ewig dauern würde. Wie bleiben beim "mv" die ganzen Attribute, permissions etc erhalten wie beim "-a" von cp?

----------

## tazinblack

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Gut, dann werde ich die Verzeichnisse in home anlegen um dann getrennt in die zu mounten.
> 
> Wichtig
> 
> Wenn ich nun meine ca. 600 GB Daten der einen Partition in das Stammverzeichnis verschieben möchte, dann ist sicher der Befehl "mv" mein Freund, da ein "cp -a" ewig dauern würde. Wie bleiben beim "mv" die ganzen Attribute, permissions etc erhalten wie beim "-a" von cp?

 

Also wenn Du die Dateien gern kopieren willst und Dir ein mv zu unsicher ist (weil wenn er abbricht hast Du einen Teil hier, den anderen da etc.) und Du das auch gern abbrechen können möchtest um zum späteren Zeitpunkt wieder weiterzumachen, dann schau Dir mal rsync an. Der geht auch wunderbar lokal.

Also z.Z. rsync -trulogxvp <Quellordner>/  <Zielordner>

rsync ist sowieso auf jedem gentoo drauf. Wichtig ist, ob man den / am Ende des Quellordners dran macht oder nicht. Davon hängt ab, ob er einen neuen Ordner Namens <Quellordner> im Zielordner anlegt oder nur den Inhalt kopiert. 

Also ich kopiere größere Sachen nur mit rsync. Da bleiben, wenn man es will, auch die Dateizeiten, Rechte, etc. erhalten.

----------

## Genone

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Wenn ich nun meine ca. 600 GB Daten der einen Partition in das Stammverzeichnis verschieben möchte, dann ist sicher der Befehl "mv" mein Freund, da ein "cp -a" ewig dauern würde.

 

Wenn du Daten zwischen zwei Partitionen austauscht ist es von der Performance egal ob du mv oder cp benutzt, da die Daten auf jeden Fall kopiert werden müssen (mv löscht halt nacher nur die alte Kopie). Nur wenn die Daten auf derselben Partition bleiben ist mv deutlich schneller, da dann nur die Verzeichniseinträge angepasst werden, die Daten an sich werden dann gar nicht angefasst.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie bleiben beim "mv" die ganzen Attribute, permissions etc erhalten wie beim "-a" von cp?

 

Da mv im Prinzip ja nur ein "umbenennnen" ist (s.o.) werden die Attribute 1:1 übernommen, bzw nicht verändert.

----------

## SvenFischer

So, ich habe alles am Luafen und bedanke mich für die ausführlich Hilfe.

Jetzt habe ich das mv auch endlich kapiert: Wenn es umbenennt (eben auf gleicher Partition "verschiebt"), dann isses in der Tat superschnell.

----------

